# how much can i over colcck by(screenshots) Inside



## scaper123 (Jun 13, 2008)

if there is any more info you need letme know plz


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Considering that Socket A AMDs tend to run pretty hot, I would say that it probably doesn't overclock to the point where there's any real performance gain, unless you were to upgrade the cooler to be able to make a big overclock.


----------

